# Smokey



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Smokey.

Hello! I'm a wonderful cat in search of a home, but don't look for me at the shelter! Currently I'm serving duty at the Animal Allies business office on Michigan Street, as resident Office Cat. If you would like to see me, please stop by at the Animal Allies Human Society office, at 407 West Michigan Street, or phone (218) 722-5341. (In Duluth, MN)


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Smokey had been adopted!


----------

